# parts wanted



## jade garage (Mar 26, 2021)

i am looking for a few parts to restore some of my old models that i originality built in the early 60,s
63 chev impala-hood,front grill and bumper
64 ford galaxie-hood
65 ford mustang promo- headlights and tailights,front bumper


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Welcome to the boards! Good luck with the search. 🤙


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

jade garage said:


> i am looking for a few parts to restore some of my old models that i originality built in the early 60,s
> 63 chev impala-hood,front grill and bumper
> 64 ford galaxie-hood
> 65 ford mustang promo- headlights and tailights,front bumper



it helps to now which brand and scale of model parts you are looking for.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Or you could check the web sites for each model making company and see if any of these kits are available and buy all new kits.


----------



## jade garage (Mar 26, 2021)

alpink said:


> it helps to now which brand and scale of model parts you are looking for.


The impala and the ford galaxie are 1/25 AMT 3in1kits I bought new in the sixties. The mustang is actually a 64 red promo, 1/25 with no manufacture marks on it.These and about 20 other built kits were in a box in my mothers house left over when I was a kid.


----------



## jade garage (Mar 26, 2021)

alpink said:


> it helps to now which brand and scale of model parts you are looking for.


They are AMT 1/25 4 screw chassis


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Round2models which now owns the AMT brand has reissued several old AMT model cars including a Ford Galaxy. Just go to their web site click on the AMT brand and look page by page.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

The promos you will probably have to find on ebay or a like site and buy a replacement model of them. Either as a parts piece or a complete model as the bodies are usally one piece..


----------



## Joergerecole (Sep 2, 2021)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> Welcome to the boards! Good luck with the search. 🤙


Hello, I am deep into building the Revell 32 Ford 5 Window Coupe #*4228* only to discover there is no front axle, *Part No. 28*. Can anyone help? Revell won't send spare parts to the USA now because of COVID restrictions.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Other than waiting for the mail restrictions to end, have you tried ebay (or a similar site) to find a parts bundle, a built up kit or a new kit box?


----------



## Joergerecole (Sep 2, 2021)

Thank you for the suggestion. Much appreciated. I'll see what might be there.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

You might also consider a hot rodder technique and up grade the suspension to a more modern layout! 🤙


----------



## Joergerecole (Sep 2, 2021)

Another good solution. I am afraid I do not yet have the skill to do what you suggest. One day, I hope!


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Joergerecole said:


> Another good solution. I am afraid I do not yet have the skill to do what you suggest. One day, I hope!


Understand!


----------

